# Ten New Asplund Crews Starting in Portland, OR



## TheRick (Sep 15, 2010)

Relocate to the Northwest, Asplund Tree Expert Co. has employment opportunities, for line-clearance tree trimmers, in the Pacific Northwest. All work will be within 60 miles of the Portland, Oregon area.

Our contract with the Utility is on going, no layoffs in site.

All work is under a Union Agreement, wages and benefits follow:

Position Wage Pension Health Insurance/Eye & Dental
Foreperson $28.89* $4.19 100% Paid by Company
Trimmer $25.07* $4.19 100% paid by Company

*Rates include 3% safety incentive

Two percent wage increases effective 1/1/2011

Asplundh Tree will cover one month cost for motel room: Employee must work a minimum of six months in the area.

Contact Asplundh's Region Manager Bodie Miller directly at:

Office (503)620-6865
Cell (503)568-9581

Tell him Rick Faber sent you!


----------

